# Got a Barker? Get a Pig. :)



## bailey1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh...could it really be that simple?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha! I saw that on face book. The worst part is I immediately stopped what I was doing and went and bought some! We will see how well it works . If it stops my three I think it can stop anything from barking!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Haha! I saw that on face book. The worst part is I immediately stopped what I was doing and went and bought some! We will see how well it works . If it stops my three I think it can stop anything from barking!


I couldn't hardly believe this article when I saw it. But the source is usually pretty good. 

I was sort'a kidding when I said that I need some. Tonka's very predictable, less than a minute barking I can put up with. It would be great to know if it works tho.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> I couldn't hardly believe this article when I saw it. But the source is usually pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> I was sort'a kidding when I said that I need some. Tonka's very predictable, less than a minute barking I can put up with. It would be great to know if it works tho.



Haha, I'll let you know how it works when I get it .


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmmm, as someone with a housepig (that really, really needs to be altered), I'm thinking it may not work. My dogs have not slowed down with barking - actually, they love to bark at the pig. AND, if the 'scent' is anywhere near as bad as some of the perfume that wafts from him - I'd rather hear the dogs bark. *gag* ig:

But, on the other hand - I could bottle up that 'training scent' and send it to anyone here that would like to try it.

:devil:


----------

